# Naruto NG Contest! (CHARACTER CREATION) Contest Closed



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 11, 2006)

erm to the mods: i dunno where exactly to post this so i posted it here where alot of artists are X_D

anyway, yeah ^^,  if u wanna enter, check the details here. if ur not a DA member, post entries HERE ^^
thank you and g'luck!


----------



## az0r (Dec 11, 2006)

i guess ill enter for fun probaly wont win but oh well ^^


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Dec 11, 2006)

I'll enter because I've done bunch of peoples, I won't win though cause some artist are alot better than I am, but great idea DD


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 12, 2006)

haha its worth a try ^^
you;ll b judged onoriginality ^^' not the art part really ^^


----------



## KentaLjung (Dec 12, 2006)

I completed this drawing a while before I saw this thread, but I thought this guy might just fit in.
I throw together some history for him also, but im unsure if this covers all the rules...the damn pic looks alot better in a larger format too.. but im too lazy to fix that... here goes anyway:


----------



## Cyrus Nightshade (Dec 12, 2006)

well it sound cool, but the ninja i made is from the Clound village and I would have to rethink his entire history, but mabey i can think of something else


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 12, 2006)

Intresting...I might enter. The hardest part for me is thinking up a name.


----------



## az0r (Dec 12, 2006)

Pugthug1 said:


> Intresting...I might enter. The hardest part for me is thinking up a name.



Just look at some japanese rock bands or j-pop singers and use theirs


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 12, 2006)

Copy Nin said:


> Just look at some japanese rock bands or j-pop singers and use theirs


 Thanks for the advice.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 12, 2006)

Abyss of Dreams said:


> Okay, I'm finished with my contest entry
> 
> I have a question which is off topic, but how do you get your drawings to be scanned and look so smooth(like all your drawings) and not look so weird looking like mine?


 Maybe they photoshop them.

This is what I got so far. It is just a raw scan hoping to have in totally finished this month. Oh yeah forgot to add he is not a Hyuuga I just forgot to draw his pupils:


----------



## KentaLjung (Dec 13, 2006)

Abyss of Dreams said:


> Okay, I'm finished with my contest entry
> 
> I have a question which is off topic, but how do you get your drawings to be scanned and look so smooth(like all your drawings) and not look so weird looking like mine?



heh the scanners fucks everything up for me too, but you know psp/photo shop is your best friend


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Dec 13, 2006)

KentaLjung said:


> heh the scanners fucks everything up for me too, but you know psp/photo shop is your best friend


yeah...but how do you fix it on photoshop? I've been trying to figure that out


----------



## KentaLjung (Dec 13, 2006)

Abyss of Dreams said:


> yeah...but how do you fix it on photoshop? I've been trying to figure that out



um well...I've only been using psp so I dont have a clue , photo shop is a better tool for digital art and improvement of drawings, I just use psp cause its fast and easy. give it some time and you'll surley figure it out!


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 13, 2006)

Update on my entry...god I hate having to do it on paint:


----------



## Feathers! (Dec 14, 2006)

This looks fun, i cant wait to see what everyone comes up with.  Im in fanart mode, maybe i'll try this.


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 14, 2006)

aburoYin said:


> This looks fun, i cant wait to see what everyone comes up with.  Im in fanart mode, maybe i'll try this.


 dude you should. I didn't really want to at first, but then I spent a good amount of time on it and I am so into it. I think I have a chance at getting at least a cameo apperance since there is one person there who will obviously win since their drawing matches there format to the teeth and the drawing is great. Oh yeah, I finally found a name it will be in my next update.


----------



## Chamcham Trigger (Dec 14, 2006)

I'll sticky this for a while just in case it helps for you to get more participants.


----------



## Fu-Shy (Dec 14, 2006)

Oi,I've just found this and I'm so happy,'cause I've got one too! 
Ok,I've got a lot of characters,but he's the second and best whom I draw from Naruto.
I have a long long long Naruto fiction in mind,and he is one of this.
Now he's just an epilouge character,but I'd like to make a story with him and his family and friends.
In the long long long fic,Kakashi will meet a girl,and they will be fall in love,and...he is their son.:3
Well,I wrote some things about him around him,but that is hungarian!
So,a few things about him:
Name:Hatake Byakko
Rank:Jounin
Personality:Errm...Silly,like his Father but he can be serious.He's daring and cool too!
Element:Wind
Father/Sensei:Hatake Kakashi
Mother:Youkaino Kokoro/She's a character from me too.She is the only one left from her Village,Hidden cave,which Orochimaru destroyed by Sasuke.Her bloodline limit is that she can change to a storm Demon.My friends said It looks like a skinny hyena.O.o maybe...^^ /
Ummm...
Yeah:
Team: Senseizumaki Naruto  
Partner:Reiko/she's Deidara and Yuugao's daughter...Yes,Their!/
And Kakashi is in the team too.
Age:16;he was born a few months after the time jump! 
He beacame a Genin when he was 11.
Strongest jutsu:Rasengan
Specialities:Gold-Sharingan/A normal sharingan,but the eye color is gold/yellow.It's more lighter than the original,but it works...in some degree./ 
Hanbakemono no Jutsu/He can transform into a half-demon like his mother,but it's lighter too.
So the specialities are the Adult's technics,but they're not as strong as the original ones.
Summon animals:big cats,like tigers,lions...
This much... 
Hope you like it! 

Creator of the puppet army
Ohh,and this is just a sketch...BP


----------



## CakeAvi (Dec 14, 2006)

Awsome, i would like to enter although i just found this...so i'll probably have my character by tomorrow!


----------



## Dao (Dec 14, 2006)

ohh neat xDD rofl I'll just use my myself as a character design MUAHAHAHHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHHAHAH *chokes* X__x;


~daomoua2


----------



## Ikke AshLEE (Dec 14, 2006)

This is a pretty cool contest.  Don't know if I'd enter since I seriously lack in the originality department, but it still looks pretty fun.  Good luck to all the entrants.  Ganbare!


----------



## Dao (Dec 14, 2006)

I notice something all the enteree so far have mainly girls ><; soo does that spell out "OMFG" Pokefreak?

~daomoua2


----------



## summon123 (Dec 15, 2006)

good luck to all


----------



## ShinoCakes (Dec 16, 2006)

I wanna rock!

ah... the unprettiness of Hikaru... *sigh*


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Dec 16, 2006)

Oh! This is nice. hmm... I think I'll have enough time to come up with something. Good luck to all the participants! Ganbatte!


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 16, 2006)

Well here is my update. Damn you paint!


----------



## ScorchPSO (Dec 16, 2006)

Here's my final picture, I cant draw very well so bare with me.

small fries


----------



## Pugthug (Dec 16, 2006)

Can they have a zero in one of the fields or do I need at least 1? I rather have my character not know any Genjitsu and exel in Taijitsu and Ninjitsu


----------



## Krory (Dec 16, 2006)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> haha its worth a try ^^
> you;ll b judged onoriginality ^^' not the art part really ^^



Oh my God, that made my day. I'm not completely screwed!


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Dec 17, 2006)

hey DD, do you mind that I delete my entry and make a new one? if you do mind, than I'll repost the picture of that entry, because I thought one of my other characters would fit better in you Naruto NG comic.


----------



## CakeAvi (Dec 17, 2006)

Okie doke, here it is, umm all i have is the drawing : P i dont have much and 

i really dont make coloured pictures o-o; sorry >_<


----------



## Hiruto Uzumaki (Dec 17, 2006)

Here's mine!:


Here's a bigger version for those who hate squinting:


Name: Shigaarnesuke

Characters: Sasuke, Shino, Neji, and Gaara

Rank: S-Class Missing-nin

Inner Demon: The 13-tailed Behemoth

Personality: Vengeful, Anti-social, Creepy, Mysterious, Talented, Hate, Dark

Jutstus:
Shadow Clone Jutsu
Sharingan
Fire Release: Dragon Fire Technique
Destruction Bug Host Technique
Byakugan
Gentle Fist
Armor of Sand
Sand Coffin
Sand Burial
Fire Release: Phoenix Immortal Fire Technique
One Thousand Birds Current
Bug Wall Technique
Eight Trigrams One Hundred Twenty-Eight Palms
Quicksand in the Style of a Waterfall
*Ultimate Hell Armaggedon


----------



## Snufkin (Dec 18, 2006)

ok well here goes nothing

name: Otori
age:16
gender:male
village: sand
ranking: chuunin
main weapons: sword and sand summoning scroll


*Spoiler*: __ 








the second one is a WIP so bear with me and ill update it later


----------



## CakeAvi (Dec 18, 2006)

T_T Cute! But how do you color it o-o; if you use photoshop, i dont have it ._.

*sulks in corner*


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Dec 18, 2006)

oky doky, all update and seen so far ^^
keep em coming guys


----------



## Snufkin (Dec 18, 2006)

aye I use photoshop, this is just an experimental style, I thought it looked kinda sandy like so i used it for this pictore


----------



## Kamioto Furin (Dec 19, 2006)

Wow~! I hope I could get my entry on time. I have started thinking how she would look...
But should details like age, village, ranking, jutsus, etc. really be presented?


----------



## Snufkin (Dec 20, 2006)

*UPDATE*


----------



## Snufkin (Dec 20, 2006)

actually scrap this ^ character, i hadnt read the rules and shizzle before entering, so Im redisigning a charrie from the leaf,  as the whiole point of otori is that hes a sand nin, but that doesnt countso ill resubmit a new character with the proper chracter sheet etc,m sorry for wastin ur time <_>,


----------



## rorykage (Dec 21, 2006)

i've never heard of this "Naruto NG" before...i'm debating whether or not to try my hand at it....would be a good excuse to keep my chops up for school over x-mas holiday.


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Dec 22, 2006)

rorykage said:


> i've never heard of this "Naruto NG" before...i'm debating whether or not to try my hand at it....would be a good excuse to keep my chops up for school over x-mas holiday.


Naruto NG is Dynamic Dragon's very own manga, but the real Naruto characters still exist just they aren't shown.


----------



## Knight of Fate (Dec 22, 2006)

Does the character have to be in the clans in the manga? Well, I'm just thinking if my character can be a normal ninja who don't belong in any clans.


----------



## Twilight Deity Link (Dec 22, 2006)

wait dynamic dragon is pokefreak?


freaking awesome i'm a huge fan


----------



## OMGicantbelieveit (Dec 22, 2006)

ooh, This looks interesting. I might think about joining, but I dont know... I have a question, what does NG stand for?


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Dec 22, 2006)

Abyss of Dreams said:


> hey DD, do you mind that I delete my entry and make a new one? if you do mind, than I'll repost the picture of that entry, because I thought one of my other characters would fit better in you Naruto NG comic.


I'm back! And I have my *FINAL* Entry because I decided to enter with this character other than my previous entry which I deleted, because this character would fit in more with Naruto NG, so here it is.


----------



## Justplainuser (Dec 26, 2006)

hmm....
maybe i should join....

naah...
if only i got time ....


----------



## B (Dec 27, 2006)

Foxen said:


> *UPDATE*


omg. That's a awesome design. *hugs him*  


DD, it's cool you're doing this contest giving people a chance to have their creation in your project. That's nice of you.


----------



## XShinobi~ANBUX (Dec 27, 2006)

^^

Damn, those are some nice coloring, a really good drawing too.


----------



## akaasher (Dec 27, 2006)

*???*

wen is the deadline?
and where can i find da rulez to this competition
(i hope i can make a black naruto character lol)

and no offence do we ave to have em wid a japanese names?

p.s.im jus lookin at some of theese work;
pokefreak reaaly talented anyways this really fucked up my confidence,
my art skill are nowhere as good, n im doin art for gcse


----------



## Tazmo? (Dec 28, 2006)

Hiruto Uzumaki said:


> Here's mine!:
> 
> 
> Here's a bigger version for those who hate squinting:
> ...



lol Thats highly original


----------



## B (Dec 28, 2006)

Hiruto Uzumaki said:


> Here's mine!:
> 
> 
> Here's a bigger version for those who hate squinting:
> ...



I lol'd. hard.


----------



## Halcyon Dreamz (Dec 28, 2006)

Heres my entry XD

Eye Guide (my guide to drawing manga style eyes)


----------



## akaasher (Dec 29, 2006)

*hmm i wonder. reccommend?*

i kno dis character already exist but wouldnt it be cool to see rei from beyblades init  (jus an idea)
hes already gt a headband his clothes r unique his character/personality we aint seen in naruto by anyone else n jus da idea it would be kinda cool.

wt u think pokefreak?


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Dec 29, 2006)

akaasher said:


> i kno dis character already exist but wouldnt it be cool to see rei from beyblades init  (jus an idea)
> hes already gt a headband his clothes r unique his character/personality we aint seen in naruto by anyone else n jus da idea it would be cool.
> 
> wt u think pokefreak?


In order to win the contest, you need to be extremely original....Rei is already in Beyblade and plus it would kinda freaky to see this guy in naruto maybe because I hate beyblades  , but yeah maybe you could spoiler tag it since it's so big of an image.


----------



## akaasher (Dec 29, 2006)

yh i kno im nt bein oringinal i stated dat, i wouldnt mind if some1 raped him or something lol in da comic.
i thought he looked kinda narutoish it wud be kl to c him in a better anime than beyblades wt ever happened to dat? ohwell jus a thought
i dont expect to win anyway ave u seen some of da entries like dat hani aubrume and Emi Taharadat 1 is really kl. but i aint seen many male characters of dat quality


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Dec 29, 2006)

^there should be an icon that has SP and than wrap it around the image


----------



## akaasher (Dec 29, 2006)

*wt bout u*

thx are you workin on an entry?



Abyss of Dreams said:


> I'm back! And I have my *FINAL* Entry because I decided to enter with this character other than my previous entry which I deleted, because this character would fit in more with Naruto NG, so here it is.



yh pretty cool i shud start do mine


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Dec 29, 2006)

Well technically yes, because I've already submitted my entry, scroll up on page 3


----------



## akaasher (Dec 30, 2006)

do we ave to make dem wid weaknesses

can dey be bloodline as well?

irelevent is 118 a pretty crap iq 4 a 14yrold


----------



## Grape (Dec 31, 2006)

My entry :S

Sorry the quality blows, I lost my tablet during a move and haven't bought a new one. I was going to outline it all w/ pencil in photoshop but I got lazy lol


EDITED: Ill be resubmitting my entry this week sometime. After taking a second glance at what I submitted I knew I had to make changes. Note: It will remain the same character (brother of Ten Ten), but I am changing his outfit to a more Chinese influenced uniform/hair/weapon. I also might change the name to sound better with Ten Ten. Ill leave the original entries up so I'm not accused of changing entries/multiple entries.

Now, lets hope I can get quality versions onto the PC....



*Spoiler*: __ 





Original


----------



## akaasher (Jan 1, 2007)

any1 kno a gud file hostin site coz i cnt find for my entry its a bit large


----------



## Hiruma (Jan 1, 2007)

Am I right to say that collaborative works are allowed? There wasn't anything specifically stopping that...


----------



## msacras (Jan 2, 2007)

Foxen's already pwns, but I'm going to enter anyway:


It was as good a time to test out my new black marker as any.


----------



## sasuki-chan (Jan 3, 2007)

As I'm a fan of naruto NG ,I'm happy to hear that there is a contest so I thought I would participate 
the quality is poor,sorry -____-


and I did a quick colored version to show what could be te colors:


that's all


----------



## Sub-Zero (Jan 3, 2007)

sasuki-chan said:


> As I'm a fan of naruto NG ,I'm happy to hear that there is a contest so I thought I would participate
> the quality is poor,sorry -____-
> 
> 
> ...


Holy crap thats amazing!


----------



## Ryoshi (Jan 3, 2007)

Yukimaru Uchiha



Unfinished

He has a bijuu. Called the HouKou the five tailed demon. But actually he's a wolf, instead of a dog. Or atleast he looks like a wolf XD Im not sure If Pokefreak will allow this. I asked him and Im waiting for his reply. So once I get his word, I'll draw HouKou. AND I CAN't WAIT! Oh and he's a Uchiha! His backstory is super mysterious.


----------



## Yuvia (Jan 4, 2007)

I'll give it a go, then:

Name: Hyuuga Yuvia (of the main family)
Village: Konoha
Age: 16
Gender: Female
Rank: Jounin

Personality: Confident, calm. Whenever she wants to do something, she puts all her heart into it. This can lead to her becoming kind of obsessed with certain things, but once she starts something, she doesn't give up. Kinda lazy otherwise (not the "troublesome" kind of lazy), likes just hanging around and being with friends. It's difficult to offend or anger her, but she really dislikes people who mock her friends. Likes solving mental puzzles and playing strategy games, just for the fun and challenge, and because it helps her become smarter.

Jutsu Type: Taijutsu, some ninjutsu, and a little genjutsu (and the Hyuuga bloodline)
Taijutsu: 4/5
Hyuuga bloodline: 4/5
Ninjutsu: 3/5
Genjutsu: 2/5
Strategy/Tactics: 4/5
Jutsu Element: Water and Wind
Taijutsu Style: Capoeira (Brazilian martial arts) version of the Jyuken (Gentle Fist). Can do the Jyuken with both hands and feet.

Some useful jutsus: 
Gendageki no Jutsu (Illusion Strike Technique): Makes the opponent think her strike is coming from a different angle than it actually is, thereby making the real strike almost impossible to dodge.
Divination Field: 256 Strikes: Uses both hands and feet to do twice the amount of strikes Neji does.
Kage Bunshin no Jutsu (great combo with Jyuken)
Hakkeshou Kaiten

I don't have a picture of her yet, but I'll draw one today or tomorrow.


----------



## Snufkin (Jan 8, 2007)

hokay, final entry, I think the hjair on the second picture is better than the inked one, mainly cos my inking= fail

name:nakashima Otori
age:15
rank: chuunin

taijustu 8/10
genjutsu 3/10
ninjutsu 5/10
chakra nature: earth
main weapons: his prayer bead whip, which he uses to lash out at opponent,s he usually spins on the spot, his whip lengthening and retracting depending on Otoris chakra being pushed into it
bio: Otori is a child of nature, he fights in bare feet and in natural colors, his weapon of choice? a long string of prayer beads which he uses as a whip to trip and strangle enemies.
Otori was born and raised just outside of Konoha by his father and mother who are hunters.
At the age of nine Otori showed unique skills of manipulating the earth around him and willing plants to grow, so his parents decided to take him into Konoha to see if he had skills to become a shinobi, after some testing, the academy leaders decided Otori had skills enough to enroll in the academy, so he did, living on his own Otori started to miss the woods he had grown up in, so he frequents the many grassy areas of konoha, and spends a lot of time sitting in trees and daydreaming.

personality: Otori is a bit dreamy, he doesnt sleep much either, so he has dark rings under his eyes, he often toys with his prayer beads or the braids in his hair, He is hardly ever seen without his scarf, a piece of home, knitted by his mother the day he left, it is scented with the flowers and herbs of the Forest and Otori often chews the end of it, the day he attained Genin rank he stitched his Hitai Ate into it. 
Otori is often seen wandering along fences and other tricky places, showing a high balance level.
 He usually walks with each foot placed in front of the other, leaving a very thin trail for people to follow, he walks with a dreamy quality, often meandering off to smell a flower or whistle to a bird on the way


eh, and early working sketch, before I simplified his clothing and decided not to give him the sword, his name was siro then as well ^__^, eh ignore the writing on this one, lol, the original character design is from a manga about shamans and such like that im writing, and i decided to adapt the character to like be a ninja for this.

another early sketch, showing him with his scarf off, and in heavier clothing as well




the other one, the sand nin, I pulled out of the comp and submit this one instead
EDIT: ok Im gonna elaborate his story a bit more

EDIT: edited bio and added morepics


----------



## Celess19 (Jan 10, 2007)

hmm...nice! Im totally in ^^


----------



## Grape (Jan 15, 2007)

Updated contest entry. I was not happy with the design, drawing, and really not happy with the weapon type I chose for Tai Xing. Come to think of it I dont really like that name either. I will probably do some research and change it to something better.

  Anyways... I drew with pen this time, except for the main picture :S But I made decent lineart with them in photoshop anyways, so it shouldnt be that bad... ya the main picture sucked, I was more concerned with the details of his design rather then making it all look good when slapped together 



Character Profile
-----------------
  Name:Tai Shan "Peaceful mountain" in Chinese (changed from Tai Xing). Also the name of a male Panda at the Smithsonian National Zoo.
  Rank: Chuunin
  Age: 11
  Height: 4'5 | Adult height 5'6 (short!)
  Brother of TenTen, other family info is unknown.
  Hair Description: He wears the traditional chinese ponytail. Front half of the head is bald and the rest is pulled back into a long ponytail.
  Martial Arts: Wushu
  Weapon: Rope Javelin/Dart
  Weapon descriptionn: Javelin w/ 3 blades, the center is like a kunai and acts as a stabbing weapon, the outer 2 blades are curved, and used for slicing/shredding. Molded his own hair with chakra to make the rope for his javelin making it unbreakable. It has 1 black "flag" that acts as a shield to block a jutsu from opponents view(see jutsus).
  Attitude: Patient, observant, does not speak alot or goof around. Seems cocky/arrogant to new people. Very confident in his abilities, and proficient in using them. Developed his own jutsus for his weapon.


Jutsu
---------------
  Academy Jutsu
  Genjutsu Release
  Katon: Ryuka No Jutsu
  Katon: Gokakyu No Jutsu
  Shuriken Kage Bunshin No Jutsu
  Kage Shuriken/Javelin(nagayari) No Jutsu
Personal Jutsu
---------------
  Hirogaru Nagayari No Jutsu/Javelin Extension No Justu
  Nagayari Kage Bunshin No Jutsu



Outfit / Gear
---------------
  Shirt
  Chainmale Undershirt
  Standard Black Pants
  White Bandages from just below the knee to the foot
  Black Nin Sandals
  Brown Belt w/ Red Spiral Buckle
  Pack on his pack on the belt, with a clasp for his Javelin/Rope.
  Kunai
  Shuriken
  Black Metal Shoe Coverings, shown in the picture. These are so he doesnt slice his feet while kicking his javelin out for attacks. Normal rope darts are not made to slice


----------



## Chiru (Jan 15, 2007)

*Name:* Hyoukai Koshou 
*Alias:* Ginraion (Silver Lion)
*Age:* 18
*Sex:* Male
*Height:* 5'8"



*Physical Description:* 

As far as physique goes, Koshou is pretty average. Standing at the mediocre height of five feet, seven inches, and weighing little more than 120 pounds, he is hardly an intimidating person. His body is best described as that of a jock, having a decent amount of muscle, but not so built as to have an identifiable six pack. The most prominent features of his body would have to be his tattoos. Ink can be found lacing his peachy colored skin in the form of the ?yen? symbol on both his stomach (surrounding his navel) and his biceps.

Koshou?s namesake comes from one of his more notable features; his hair. It is, as the name would suggest, a light silvery grey, speckled with white and black. Not being the type to take time to take care of it each and every morning, the chuunin always keeps his hair in a style best described as a buzz cut, with the only difference being one of those Superman curls in the front (a small one). A small patch of grey hair covers his chin, as do two silver sideburns cover the sides of his face. Complimenting his unusual hair are his sky blue eyes. Hovering just above his eyes are thick black eyebrows.

*Clothing:* Koshou is young, tattooed, and in more than decent shape. Naturally, he enjoys showing this off. Covering, if only partially, his torso is a sleeveless zip-up track jacket. The jacket itself is maroon, but on the stomach portion of the jacket is a large white ?yen? symbol (once again). He typically wears the jacket unzipped. For pants he sports rather simple black pants, held up by a white belt, the buckle in the shape of the ?yen? symbol (yes?again). Instead of wearing the oh-so typical ninja sandals, he chooses to wear a pair of white boots. Over his hands are fingerless gloves, also in the color of white.

*Personality:* Koshou is a young and wild man, always living his life at the brink, finding the rush of adrenaline through his body to be one of the most exhilarating feelings in the world. He?s very arrogant, often playing the part of the bossy, loud, and demanding leader. At the same time, he isn?t really all that much of a thinker, rushing into battle with a hot-head, his sword swinging, and his hands frosting.

He is also a greedy young man, always looking for the next best way to earn money. It was why the village was originally wary to grant him shinobi-ship, knowing full and well that a high enough price could easily buy his loyalty away. That was, however, a mistake on their part. He is, in fact, very attached to his home, wanting to protect it and it?s citizens more than anything.

*Specialty:* Ice Ninjutsu (Haku?s Bloodline)/Kenjutsu (Sword Skills)

*History:* When the extermination of bloodlines in Water Country started to become the norm, a pair of shinobi fled from Kirigakure, their unborn son still in the womb. They made their way to a small fishing village at the western sea of the country, where they would eventually give birth to a young boy, Koshou. The boy, like the two of them, was to have the bloodline of his ancestors; the ability to manipulate wind and water in conjunction to create ice of the highest quality?hard to be melted by even the greatest of fires. Sadly, the family was to be short lived. They were tracked down and assaulted by hunter-ninja, paid swords, and shinobi alike.

Not wanting the same fate for their son as for themselves, the parents put him aboard a fishing boat headed for Fire Country. They were killed moments afterwards. The boat, however, continued on to their destination, arriving at a dock east of the central village?Konoha. The boy was discovered when he began crying. The owner of the ship?a merchant living in the Leaf Village?decided to take him with him, not knowing who his parents were.

And so, Koshou came to live in Konoha.

Years passed, taking him through the academy, through his genin years, through the chuunin exams, to where he is now: a chuunin. He loves his home more than anything, and while he has yet to discover full control over his icy bloodline, he has recently found its existence. As of yet, he can perform minor feats (around Haku?s level), but nothing truly amazing. His real skill lies in his use of the sword.


----------



## yoshhh (Jan 15, 2007)

Okay here's mine, its a little sketchy



name: Daigo Joe (just "JOE" is good)
rank: Chunin
Age: 17
Home place: Konoha

ill post more later on what his techniques and weopons are...


----------



## kyubisharingan (Jan 15, 2007)

I entered mine already^^at DA


----------



## BrojoJojo (Jan 15, 2007)

Imizuken Kazuya

Senses chakra very well, is blind.  Wind element chakra.


----------



## akaasher (Jan 21, 2007)

*jato ken is black by da way*

i fort ill run outta tyme phew..
 here is my entry
i dunno if he can have a bloodline coz of his ablity, u can read at the bottom of my entry; your decission.
his head band is strapped on his left apillets u kno like wot cadets wear  (cnt spell) & his left sleeve is black
the thread is wrapped round the other appilet.
on da outfit he has a frizzy/wooly kinda cloth round his waist lol.

(the thread strength is like dat naruto filler epi where naruto nearly dies of dat heart attack at orochimaru's place da fake kabuto one
dats how strong it is u need a seal to break it)



heres wt he wud look like in colour no funny jokes wid colour 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------

its been some tyme since i gave in my entry, but i jus clocked somethin thats even relevant to my character> my character jato KEN is a master in KENjutsu now (if dats kl to edit?)


----------



## spanky454 (Jan 25, 2007)

*can i still join?*

I found this contest and looked through my old characters i made up and i found this one (it is my personal favorite)

name:havent thought of one yet
age:17
height:5,11
weight:146
rank:jounin or maybe chounin
village:leaf village
ninjutsu:similair to ten ten/anything to do with needles 
    -(ningyoushibai no koutetsu) can use chakra strings to control his weapons
    -(Haritsuba) spits needles out of mouth
    -(kage needle no jutsu) when thrown, needles can hide within the 
      shadow of fake needles tricking his opponent
    -(needle kage bunshin no jutsu) can multiply needles in mid air
    -ox summoning technique, summons a giant ox
    -can grow ox horns out of his head protector
taijutsu:uses massive amounts of needles
    -some needles have bells
    -others are poisoned or explosive
    -also can use needles as claws when taped to hand
    -can use attacks with horns when used

description:wears a touque with the chinese symbol for ox on it, head protector, right shoulder pad and chest pad,short cape attached to shoulder pad, long sleeve shirt, pants, tons needles taped on him for quick access
               blonde hair, tanned skin

attitude:cocky but with a very fun side to him (similair to naruto)



p.s. i'll have a picture on shortly (hope you like it


----------



## Celess19 (Jan 26, 2007)

that sucks... I'll have to redo the page design or do it on 2 different pages... mine is too big so uploaded on devi, it gets resized and we lose all the text informations, its unreadable..but just posting it to know what you guys think about it ^^;;;

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Dave (Jan 26, 2007)

WOW
thats one of the best ive seen!


----------



## Abyss of Dreams (Jan 26, 2007)

Celess19 said:


> that sucks... I'll have to redo the page design or do it on 2 different pages... mine is too big so uploaded on devi, it gets resized and we lose all the text informations, its unreadable..but just posting it to know what you guys think about it ^^;;;
> 
> *Spoiler*: __


After seeing your entry, makes me have less confidence of me winning  Awesome job though dude


----------



## ninjaofshadows (Jan 27, 2007)

this character is ace with a capital A!
with youre permision i would like to color the character and will send it back to you a see what you think.


----------



## Grape (Jan 29, 2007)

new sketch of my character. im not great at poses, especially 3/4 and side perspectives. so i copied a pose i saw kakashi in. the upper body is kind of wise/disfigured. i suck at poses :'( :S


----------



## Grape (Feb 4, 2007)

k new sketch, and this is the last thing im posting here :S cuz im finally happy with a "realistic" drawing for what i imagine.

character sheet....


----------



## wolfn64 (Feb 5, 2007)

u guys are pretty creative keep at it...


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 8, 2007)

I HAVE AN IDEA!!! YAY! Now all I have to do is put it on paper XD I just have to finish my other contest entry  So, do I just post it here when I'm done?

Too bad iono how to use photoshop (AND I HAVE IT TOO! >.<) to color my drawings >__> I can only stick to pencil and color pencil


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2007)

Deadline is almost here. I haven't even started on my entry. T_T


----------



## Celess19 (Feb 8, 2007)

ninjaofshadows, I dunno if you're still here o.O but you're allowed to color it if you want ^^;;  sry about the late answer


----------



## Chee (Feb 10, 2007)

I don't have fancy programs so I couldn't do a nice reference sheet. Gomen nasai. *stares at empty wallet and cries*

Here's my entry though:


Her name is Momo and she uses a staff to fight since not much manga characters actually use staffs. =3 Hope ya'lls like.


----------



## Grape (Feb 10, 2007)

very nicely designed Chee. One of the best designed characters...


----------



## SakShou (Feb 11, 2007)

Oh~~~ I still dunno what date is deadline???
But Im still going to post my entry ^^"
------------
*Name: *Tatami Kami (Tatami: Japanese Sedge mat ; Kami: Paper) <~~ They tell me that so I guess that 
*Age:* 17.5
*Status:* Dead (If she was still alive, her age would be 27, one year younger than Kakashi ^^)
*Family:* Tatami-clan (With Tatami Iwashi ^^ you can find him in Nar's character profile )
*Narural Chakra:* Wind and Fire
*Ability:* Setting trap, medicine and chemical (but she not a medical Ninja like Tsunade or Sakura ^^, she can only use medicine) and specially, controling Chakra (her bloodline limit / )
*P/S:* I design this character for my fanfic ^^".


*Front:*


*Back:*


He, this Tatami-clan's sign is so.... I want to chage it, but now I have no time


----------



## big nate (Feb 12, 2007)

^lol your working on becoming a banned deucer


----------



## weaselyperson (Feb 12, 2007)

isn't that just a picture of Sanosuke from Rurouni Kenshin? -_-

anyway, great job everyone, I think maybe I will come up with something as well, but I'm lacking in the creativity department


----------



## big nate (Feb 12, 2007)

Also i wi enter one next week....

to op when are youguya goona realease a new chappy,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Snufkin (Feb 12, 2007)

ick, my inking on photoshop fails at life <__>


----------



## Cheewoo (Feb 14, 2007)

This is a cool contest! i might enter, who knows

but wat i want to know is how do you guys think up these names? are they just random words that come to your heads or do they mean something?


----------



## Zhero (Feb 14, 2007)

still this isnt all the submission so, ppl better stay on there a games


----------



## Rousteinire (Feb 14, 2007)

Here is my original character design for Naruto, I'm thinking about making a simple character sheet later..

Houkou is the 5th tail, Amaya is one of the seven swordsman of the mist. The reason she doesn't carry a sword is because she can summon it with a scroll.

But..that's just two of my original character. I'll post up a character sheet for my Hidden Leaf character next.


----------



## Jynx (Feb 14, 2007)

here's sort of a revise of my character done over in the icha oekaki's scribble boards.


----------



## XXYZ (Feb 16, 2007)

Well, heres mine.


----------



## The Night With No Moon (Feb 18, 2007)

Here's my entry  Hoping to have page 2 and 3 up soon!


Page 1:​

10 second coloring:​


----------



## materpillar (Feb 19, 2007)

Do the submissions have to have a picture because my drawings are worse than horrible, but i think i have a pretty sweet ninja


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 20, 2007)

Here's mine...but I'm not done...I have to add a few things and also draw her weapon...Haven't came up with a name for her yet XD


----------



## BuddhistMonkey (Feb 21, 2007)

Yeah, I'm horrible with Paint. Here's my character:

*Spoiler*: __ 










Name: Mitarashi Daisetsu 
Age: 15.5
Weight: 51.57 Kilograms ( Around 113 pounds)
Height: 175.26 ( 5'9'')
Clan: Mitarashi Clan
Country: Hi no Kuni ( Land of Fire)
Village: Konohagakure ( The Village Hidden in the Leaves)
Ninja Rank:  Chunin 
Chakra Affinity: Wind and Water                                                                  
Known Relatives: Mitarashi Anko (Sister)
Known Techniques
Shosen Jutsu ( Mystical Palm Technique)
Suiton: Suikodan no Jutsu (Water Release: Water Shark Missile Technique)
Suiton: Suigadan (Water Release: Water Fang Bullet)
Suiton: Suijinhenki (Water Release: Water Encampment Wall)
Futon: Daitoppa (Wind Release: Great Breakthrough)
Shikon no Jutsu ( Dead Soul Technique)
Biography:
               Daisetsu lived a peaceful life in Konoha, training under a medic-nin. At age 10 , he graduated from the Academy and in the same year he became a Chunin. He is known as the Mitarashi Clan's 'Healing Blade', due to his ability as a medic-nin and the power his of wind chakra. He is a master of the Mystical Palm Technique, and he can combine his chakra and the jutsu in combat to make a glowing, green chakra blade. He mainly uses curved, scalpel-like kunai. Like his sister, he has a fiery personality,but unlike her, he is more calm in battle. His genjutsu and taijutsu skills are formidable, but he specializes in medical jutsus.  He has the same-color eyes as his sister, somewhat greenish-brown hair, pale skin, and he wears a beige trench-coat over a white shirt and black tie. He carries needles, kunais and weapons of the like in a holster on his left arm.


----------



## directoranime (Feb 21, 2007)

Shinobi Magazine June 2006 (5.93 MB) ZIP file

I just sent the submission. ^^ I hope i do well. I worked pretty hard.


----------



## Squall Leonhart (Feb 22, 2007)

Here's mine:


----------



## uchiha-alia (Feb 22, 2007)

Well, im not a bad artist, but i didnt spend that long in the pic either, but here it is:

anyway, heres the info:

name: uchiha madara, named after his ancestor

age: 18

height: 182cm

Rank: missing s-rank nin

personality: very calm and serious, yet sometimes his anger gets the most of him.

element(s): fire, wind, water and lightning (all but earth)

father: uchiha shene, meaning: uchiha death, made by me, named by itachi (his dad)
grandfather: uchiha itachi, the one and only
mother: uzumaki chun, daughter of uzumaki naruto
grandmother: lumono yumi (wife of naruto), a woman from the hidden village of mist, her father is the leader of legendary swordsmen of the mist.

sensei: his father- uchiha shene who died 1 year ago

skills:
main jutsu: amaterasu, tsukiyomi, susanoo, katon: karyuu endan, katon, scorching blast- made up(dont know translation lol), and much more top level ninjutsu.
weapon: twin swords of kusanagi, which had been passed down from itachi, who had killed oro and sasuke to obtain them.

summon: dragons

baskground history: when uzumaki naruto campaigned at his age of 17 to become hokage, since he was the most powerful in his village, and tsunade had died, the village elders refused,making him furious,  this anger caused him to go KN5, destroying much of the village before the village could finally restrain him, when that was done, they kicked him out of konoha. 
wandering the land, naruto kept honing his skills, 2 years before that he had gone to save sasuke but found that uchiha-itachi had already killed him and orochimaru, which had caused him to hunt itachi to akatsuki, there, upon meeting itachi (a the time they were around the same stength), itachi started ngotiating, and said that if naruto helped him dispose of the rest of akatsuki by lengin him the chakra to unleash a huge amaterasu on akatsukis base, they wouldnt fight.
 so naruto decided that his life was more important than revenge on sasuke and helped itachi thus destroying akatsuki. now after being kicked out of konoha, he kept wondering all the way to the hidden mist, where he finally married lumono yumi, giving birth to their daughter- chun.
 itachi, after destroying akatsuki with narutos health set to live a happy life as the strongest in the world, he married a woman from the sand, and had uchiha shene, his wife and he died not long after giving birth, uchiha shene learnt of his heratige, took the kusanagi blades, and returned to konoha, who let him in, the same thing happened with uzumaki yumi (except she didnt have kusanagi lol).
so they both grew up in the leaf as good people, when they grew up they got married and had uchiha madara, named after the founder of the clan.
uchiha shene became hokage at the age of 20, which was also his age when he had his son- madara. from a very young age, madara was tught by his father who reckognised his great talent, madara graduated at the ago of 6, became a chuunin at 7, a jounin in the same year, and an anbu squad leader at 9, and had mastered the 3 tomoe sharingan at 8.  he stayed asan anbu foranother 8 years, when he was 17, he learnt of the mangekyou sharingan, and he desired it unlike anything he had ever wanted. a day after his knowledge of it, his father died of a heart attack (no he didnt kill him), and his rage and desire becme greater, so he killed his best friend, and dissapeared from konoha with the ms.


----------



## Tomochii-Chan (Feb 23, 2007)

OKAY! I'm done with mine! I just have to draw her weapons and THAT'S IT! 

source


----------



## vervex (Feb 27, 2007)

My entry for your contest pokefreak :3

Tini Watanabe :


----------



## materpillar (Feb 28, 2007)

well since no one answered my question and i lack a scanner...ill enter without a pic just for the heck of it and if by some miracle you choose me pokefreak feel free to take creative liberties with my person
sry about misspellings my grammar is horrible


*Spoiler*: __ 




yeah, i really wish i had a scanner to put his pic on but here is his stuff
name, age, history - i dont care, unless he gains an IQ of about 4
personality - carefree, likes playing pranks, doesn't like getting pranks on him, knows not to screw around in battle(goes for the kill/KO quickly)
stats - speed 9/10
 - strength 2/10
 - genjutsu 3/10
 - taijutsu 7/10
 - ninjutsu 8/10
 - amount of chakara 6/10 (bout average)
 - chakara control 9/10

main jutsus (to lazy to find Japanese names)
-explosion ticket clone (like water clones, but they make very large explosions (i checked if you have seen the first naruto movie when sakura chucks lots of explosion tickets at the dude on a snowboarder, it would be about the equivalent of my clones foot) on command/ when stabbed)
                - two types, just an outline makes a good sized boom and then a solid clone, which screws large areas, so he can't use it in populated areas or if his friends dont know what he is doing
-shadow clone
-substitution
-ice shotgun ( creates small droplets of ice (smaller then a penny) on palm of hand then uses chakara to launch them at high speeds especially effective when close to enemy)
-other water based moves

items
-umbrella (covered in small metal sheets so it can block kunais and stuff, inside is rigged with explosion tickets (more on that later) that are triggered with a ticket lower in the handle.  The handle also retracts making it quite small to regularly carry around)
-on his hands are the metal sheet like kakashi but it has a switchblade built in that is about finger length (makes up for his lack of strength)
-also wears more of a sock with leather bottoms (they don't slip and slide like regular socks can) and tiny spikes on what would be the laces on regular shoes
-ice shurikans, have a pocket of water in the middle and a tiny hole that acts like a sprinkler when thrown.  He hardens the water into ice creating a much larger shurikan or create miny icicles that home in on the enemy
-as sash that has four little balls of water held in place with a jello like substance and in that is a small rock.  Again in close combat he uses chakara to fire it like a bullet
-has a packet of explosion tickets on the side of his leg, uses to make his explosion clone, because creating tickets to put into the clone out of thin air is pretty hard (its enough for 2 outlines or part of a solid ticket clone, for the rest of the solid he makes about 2 regular clones then uses the tickets that they have to complete it)

strategies include
-creating a explosion clone and then charging the enemy and getting stabbed, then substituting with his clone, so he is safe enemy isn't
-when attacked creating multiple regular clones (they appear with the same objects as him, so he uses them to blow his opponent up with a chain of umbrella explosions, again substituting to safety
-also he usually engages in close quarters combat using his sash, or ice shot gun to kill an unwary enemy, switch blades make it so it is hard to block attacks and he is faster than most ninja (a trade for strength) so he can cut them down
-he knows when is a good time to substitute, for example getting hit with chadori, rasangen, desert coffin and other moves causing large amounts of damage and/or death are a good time to substitute  (he can substitute with no hand signs since he uses it quite often)


main weakness is a lack of genjutsu and he is more susceptible to these attacks on his mind, although not completely horrible against them







so what do you guys think?


----------



## Dynamic Dragon (Mar 2, 2007)

contest closed, voting it progress 8)
results will be announced soon ^^


----------



## KasumiGirl (Mar 14, 2007)

Um..so you're stilll deciding or....


----------



## materpillar (Mar 14, 2007)

i dont think he is 


dang i hope one of those three is my guy, prolly not though 

oh pokefreak could you post all of the submissions somewhere i really wanna see them

lastly anyone even bother to read my person, i really want some feedback on him!!


----------



## Charu (Mar 17, 2007)

ERMM...
is this contest closed now?


----------



## materpillar (Mar 17, 2007)

Dynamic Dragon said:


> contest closed, voting it progress 8)
> results will be announced soon ^^


 yep its done, but if you want to post someone ill give you my opinion, although you wont actually be entered  

also, what do people think about my person, i really want to know


----------



## myr (Mar 18, 2007)

mine.. 


haven't got her name though ^^ ...


----------



## Chee (Mar 18, 2007)

^^ Contest is closed. Winners were already announced.


----------



## myr (Mar 18, 2007)

i know..
but the post before me said you could share it here anyway.. ^^


----------



## iroshi (Mar 19, 2007)

i could join but i don't know how to draw


----------



## Mider T (Mar 20, 2007)

Then how could you join? Drawing is what its all about.


----------



## lovely_tenten (Mar 24, 2007)

i cant believe that some people say naruto and sasuke


----------



## Aeld (Mar 27, 2007)

Tomochii-Chan said:


> Here's mine...but I'm not done...I have to add a few things and also draw her weapon...Haven't came up with a name for her yet XD



DUde!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## theXshikamaru (Apr 2, 2007)

Is the contest still open because I want to enter but it started quite awhile ago. Also if it is could someone tell me the specifications?



sorry I just read that it's closed. Can't we do another one?


----------



## d4rk_anomaly (Apr 4, 2007)

I also just found out about this, so I guess its too late heh, you guys should hold another one, it seemed to be a lot of fun for everyone


----------



## The8tailedDRAGON (Apr 6, 2007)

Who won???


----------



## K' (Apr 6, 2007)

Yeah who won?


----------



## Jeanne (Apr 6, 2007)

Is there going to be another contest like this?


----------



## theXshikamaru (Apr 14, 2007)

Maybe someone should start a new thread for a new competition.


----------



## Mider T (Apr 14, 2007)

Go for it.


----------



## akaasher (Apr 21, 2007)

does any1 kno someplace else where we can post created naruto characters?
(non- competition)


----------



## theXshikamaru (Apr 23, 2007)

I think there's a thread for it in the house of uzumaki


----------

